# Nazeing Village Store



## nelly (May 14, 2015)

Mr Fowler's Village Store closed after his death in 1989 and has not opened since. It's the sort of place that used to weigh sweets on scales.

































































​


----------



## thorfrun (May 14, 2015)

what an awesome little find, cant believe its not vandalised.


----------



## skankypants (May 14, 2015)

That's a belter Nelly,cheers for posting


----------



## Landie_Man (May 14, 2015)

Very cool, normally a derp but given the circumstances. That is great. When was the food cleaned out?


----------



## nelly (May 14, 2015)

Landie_Man said:


> Very cool, normally a derp but given the circumstances. That is great. When was the food cleaned out?



No idea mate, but there were no scraps left when we went


----------



## nelly (May 14, 2015)

Landie_Man said:


> Very cool, normally a derp but given the circumstances. That is great. When was the food cleaned out?



No idea mate, but there were no scraps left when we went


----------



## smiler (May 14, 2015)

Tobacco advertising!!, you'll get krela locked up, Great find and lovely pic, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2015)

Kanichiwah, welcome to the forum...There used to be a someone called Nelly on here, weird....  

Fantastic shots mate, what a location! Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (May 15, 2015)

That's so cute! Wish there were still shops like that around! Cheers Nelly.


----------



## tumble112 (May 15, 2015)

A really nice find. Brings back a few memories.


----------



## jakee (May 15, 2015)

thanks for sharing, apart from the food and that in the shop it looks like it hasn't been touched since.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2015)

That's sweet a great little time capsule.


----------



## odeon master (May 15, 2015)

thats amazing, and so is that Morris Marina, it looks in rust free condition and a rare model too.
THE ODEON


----------



## jayb3e (May 16, 2015)

I went in tha shop years back when I was working in Nazeing church..hasn't changed..nice set of pics.bought back some memories.


----------



## Pilot (May 17, 2015)

That is one sweet little find! Beautifully imaged too. Thank you.


----------

